# Looking to meet IT professionals in Singapore



## SimonPoole (Sep 12, 2007)

I am a recruitment consultant based in Amsterdam, looking to connect with IT professionals living in Singapore who are interested in working in Europe. My colleague will be traveling to the country later this month and is interested in meeting individuals who would like to hear more about job opportunities here. We recruit for many IT and Telecoms companies and have openings in a number of different areas. 

Informal discussions can be arranged in Singapore between 29th September – 6th October 2007. 


Here is what some of our previous candidates had to say: 

- “The level of commitment and communication The White Door provides is something unique in my experience of the IT recruitment industry” 
- “The service level really left the other agencies in the dust” 
- “The White Door is the exception to the rule in the personnel business” 

We would help with your résumé, application, interviews, offer negotiation and relocation. For job seekers our service is 100% free as your new employer will pay all costs, so for you there are no costs and no obligation. 

If you would like to meet up for a chat about your career here in Europe then please call me on +31 6 2755 8607 or skype to 'simonamsterdam'.


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

i hope you are not a scammer mr simon as many scams were originated from amesterdam recently,and yes you didnt ask for money but you may use the email addresses from the CV in a bad way...


hope you are true....


----------



## SimonPoole (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I can assure you that not everybody who lives here is a 'scammer', in the same way that we don't all wear clogs, eat cheese and live in a windmill.

You are welcome to check my credentials either at www (dot) thewhitedoor(dot) com or www(dot) linkedin(dot)com / in / simonpoole


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SimonPoole said:


> in the same way that we don't all wear clogs, eat cheese and live in a windmill.


Oh no, my illusions are shattered


----------

